# Border material.



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

During the summer the place where I work at was going through a slight remodeling a few new things here some new tile there and so on. 

In an area I notice some scraps of plastic in a work area and after picking up a few pieces I was amazed at how much it had the same looked as the Scalextric Sport track I was currently working on. It was about 1/4" thick and easy to cut as the carpenters basically were making just straight cuts using a circular saw. 

I ask one of the guys about the stuff and they told me it's name which I forgot but he ask what do you need it for, I told him for a project I have going on at home, I can't remember for sure but I seem to remember him saying it was available in few thicknesses 1/4 and 3/8 or 1/2" I think but am not for sure, he also said that it's pretty expensive around $200 for a sheet of the thinnest.
Anyway I took home a couple of small pieces that were being discarded and last night I cut a piece just to see how it looked.

Then I remembered the name, Star Board and did a search it's apparently used for marine applications and is available in other colors.

Here's a pic of a scrap piece and a piece cut for a border,


















now I have my borders done and since this stuff is well outta my price range I have no need for it, so I figured I just share this with you as some of you put some great effort and time into your work and maybe this could help you in the future.

Look here for it.
http://www.interstateplastics.com/materials/detail.aspx?ID=starboard-SW1


----------

